# Dust Collection and a Garage Door



## Bryan Eriksen (Feb 5, 2017)

We have purchased a new home, and I am already planning my new shop. Unfortunately, there is no dedicated shop, but my wife is willing to let me convert 2 ports of the 3 car garage. I've been thinking about dust collection and one major challenge I'm seeing is getting 4" dust collection to my planer and jointer. They need to go right where the 8'x16' garage door pulls overhead, so dropping ducting from the ceiling becomes problematic. If I try rearranging, I'd run into the same problem with my table saw. I won't be opening the door frequently except to transport new lumber in and larger projects out.`

Getting power to the equipment presents a similar problem, but is more fixable. Any cleaver solutions? The best I can come up with is detaching some flexible hosing if I need to open the door.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can't drop the pipe just below the door? There would still be room to walk under it. As far as power you could also attach romex wire to the pipe with zip ties to get it to the machinery.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

We only raise our garage door about once each year but I didn't want to deal with having to move or disconnect any overhead ducting so both power and DC hoses are on the ground. It only took about a day to get accustomed to stepping over them and it's never been an issue. The only exception to the DC is the run going to the CNC machine. It's in the back of the shop (garage) so the line is 4" PVC run overhead with hoses connecting both ends.

David


----------



## Bryan Eriksen (Feb 5, 2017)

This is a good option, but I would need to figure out adequate support as it would need to run 4-5 feet unsupported. The two machines are smack dab in the under the center of the door. I'll try to figure out how to post a quick floorplan


----------



## Bryan Eriksen (Feb 5, 2017)

Here's a poor man's floor plan made in 5 min. Used Grizzlys free software and couldn't find everything. Quick tour: 

Left wall is the breaker box, miter saw station, two windows, and dust collector. 
Center is tablesaw, outfeed table/router table, jointer, and planer. 
Right wall is fridge, counters/cabinets, and lumber storage. 
Back wall: sink, band saw, drill press, central vacuum system (for the house only), and a water heater under the stairs. Front Wall: garage door (obviously). I could put stuff in front of this I guess

I'm certainly open to other arrangements!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

My personal preference is to have the jointer right next to the table saw. I frequently have both running at the same time and go back and forth when I'm gluing up Walnut boards for large plaques. But I rarely do sheet goods; rarely as in maybe once a year. I don't have room for a full sheet of plywood and rarely have a use for it so my shop is set up for doing what I do and that's mostly smaller items in various hardwoods.

But you're going to have to set yours up like this and try it for a while. Most shops are an ever evolving dynamic target and don't often achieve a finished state.

Here's ours (no floor plan, just a panorama photo). You can barely see the jointer next to the table saw and hiding behind the _ultra hi-tech cardboard dust shield_ on the miter saw.








David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Consider this*

Reverse the location of the table saw and the jointer and planer. The table saw has a floor level dust port, so your collection hose is already low and on the ground. This also allows for opening the door for cutting larger sheets and long rips. You need 20 ft of "run" to rip an 8ft sheet.

My table saw dust ports are on the floor and the dust collector is only 4 ft from them and I use a quick connect fitting on the hose to switch over to the jointer. It takes second to change from the saw to the jointer. Unless you have really good supports for your jointer that can be leveled out easily for longer pieces, say 8 ft plus, you won't get good, straight edges. I use my table saw for edge jointing with a straight line rip sled... works great and is much quicker. I can straight line rip 10 6ft boards on the TS before I could edge joint 1 on the jointer. :surprise2:


----------



## Bryan Eriksen (Feb 5, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Most shops are an ever evolving dynamic target and don't often achieve a finished state.
> 
> 
> -David




Ain't that the truth! I agree that I will just need to try several configurations before I find one I like. The most important thing, though, is the location of the beer fridge...


----------



## Bryan Eriksen (Feb 5, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Reverse the location of the table saw and the jointer and planer. The table saw has a floor level dust port, so your collection hose is already low and on the ground. This also allows for opening the door for cutting larger sheets and long rips. You need 20 ft of "run" to rip an 8ft sheet



I really liked this idea...will definitely give it a try!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan Eriksen said:


> The most important thing, though, is the location of the beer fridge...


For my money that would be as far away from the shop and tools as is humanly possible...

David


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

Bryan Eriksen said:


> We have purchased a new home, and I am already planning my new shop. Unfortunately, there is no dedicated shop, but my wife is willing to let me convert 2 ports of the 3 car garage. I've been thinking about dust collection and one major challenge I'm seeing is getting 4" dust collection to my planer and jointer. They need to go right where the 8'x16' garage door pulls overhead, so dropping ducting from the ceiling becomes problematic. If I try rearranging, I'd run into the same problem with my table saw. I won't be opening the door frequently except to transport new lumber in and larger projects out.`
> 
> Getting power to the equipment presents a similar problem, but is more fixable. Any cleaver solutions? The best I can come up with is detaching some flexible hosing if I need to open the door.
> 
> Thanks!


Consider raising a plywood/ OSB floor above the concrete. This serves several purposes. Nice clear run for 4" duct, perhaps bigger would be better, Electrical services, along with other possibilties, such as trap door for paint storage. Would also make the floor warmer in the cold. You don't need to do all the garage, just a portion Kentucky Tom

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------

